# Not happy with Mardel live ammonia meter



## jkastner19

I am not happy with it at all so far. I am ammonia cycling the tank right now. I know there is at least 4 ppm in there based on my liquid test kit and it still isn't registering anything and I put it in like 4 hours ago.

I figured it might help to tell me when my ammonia goes back down to add some, but apparently nothing is better than just doing the test everyday. Maybe its so far off charts the meter can't even register a reading.


----------



## jkastner19

Sorry for the wrong forum placement of post originally.


----------



## Lupin

Why not use API test kit?:?


----------



## jkastner19

I have been using TetraTest kit mostly until now. Is API better? What's funny is my TetraTest master kit gave me stuff for GH/KH test and how to determine CO2 based on that and pH, I think... but gave me no scale to determine the GH/KH measurement, what it means. I didn't try test yet, I assume it will be some color that I have no idea what it means in degrees or ppm.

Yeah, I made my first brutal mistake, thinking I could go a convenient easy route with the live ammonia tester in the tank. Good thing I was lazy and stupid on day 6 during cycling and not when I have my fish and plants all going perfect.


----------



## herefishy

The API test kit is much cheaper, but doesn't give you the tests for GH, KH, or cO2 content. Unless you are totally into testing for all of that, the API kit is a better buy. The only reason you would need the Mardel kit is if you were dealing with wild-caught fish (GH and KH tests) or were really into plants and using cO2 injection.

Mardel does have a hotline number. Have you called it?


----------



## jkastner19

Yeah, I will have to try calling that number and also Tetra maybe and ask why I didn't get a GH/KH scale card to make a reading, just for at least having a complete kit.

Maybe that live monitor just has to soak longer, but jeez, if my fish was fully up and I spiked to 4 ppm ammonia, well, if that thing doesn't register... it just basically was useless in saving my fish 

Hrm, the max toxic scale it says on it is 0.40... maybe 4 ppm is so far off scale it can't measure and is all confused.


----------



## jsm11482

If it is a liquid kit, you measure the kh/gh as follows:

1) Take the water sample.

2) Add one drop of the solution into the tube.

3) Shake it up, the water should turn blue.

4) Repeat step 2-3 until the water turns yellow.

The number of drops you added, in total, is the degree of hardness.

As for the ammonia tester, does it have a removable plastic or tape cover that you may not have removed? Good luck!


----------



## jkastner19

Oh, so it doesn't need a scale. I shoulda read the instructions, when I didn't see the scale, I just assumed something was missing. Thanks for clearing that up.

Lesson to others, never assume!


----------

